# Cyp.Sabine



## tenman (May 24, 2020)

Always among the earliest to come up and to boom, this hybrid is a show-stopper every time, on a compact plant with lovely foliage,


----------



## abax (May 24, 2020)

Wonderful Tennis. I love Cyps., but never ever had any luck with
them. How do you do it?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2020)

Nicely grown and flowered.


----------



## tenman (May 25, 2020)

abax said:


> Wonderful Tennis. I love Cyps., but never ever had any luck with
> them. How do you do it?



I follow Roger Zelinski's method and use the mix he recommended. It is unfortunate he closed his business, Raising Rarities; he had excellent plants. Since our 'soil' here is just rock, maple roots, and compressed clay, putting them in the ground was never an option. So they are grown in pots in a raised bed beside the greenhouse where they get a bit of direct sun midday and filtered the rest. I do throw just a bit of mulch over them in the winter.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 25, 2020)

RR cyps can be purchased from PD:
https://www.plantdelights.com/pages/raising-rarities

(But in my unsolicited opinion best quality cyps from GPH)


----------



## tenman (May 27, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> RR cyps can be purchased from PD:
> https://www.plantdelights.com/pages/raising-rarities
> 
> (But in my unsolicited opinion best quality cyps from GPH)



What is 'GPH'? As for the folks who got Roger's stock, all I can say is I checked them out last year and they had only a few kinds, and had doubled and tripled the pricing. Did not buy. I suspect they're just selling what was left of his stock and not replenishing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 27, 2020)

GPH- Gardens at Post Hill run by Ron Burch (and posts on ST)


----------

